# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  وردهـ محمديه كل عآم وانتي بخير ^_^

## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 

*مســــــآءكم ورد* 

*وُلد في مثل هذا اليوم وردهـ محمديهـ* 

*كل عآم وانتي بخير وبطآعة الرحمـــــن ،،*




*ودعت بك عام مضى..
واقبلت بك عام جديد..
ياللي حياتي لك رضى..
يالله عسى عامك سعيد..* 
*















ويآرب تحقق كل امآنيكـ وايآمكـ كلهآ سعآدهـ قمر* 
*وبش البقيهـ مابيقصرووو  ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

*كروزهـ




**
*

----------


## جنة الحسين

كل عام وانتي بالف خير و بصحه و سلامه
عمر مديد في طاعة الرحمن
عقبال 100 الف سنه

----------


## فرح

عـــــــــااام سعيد غاليتنا وروووده 



وهذه هديتي لكِ حبيبتي باقة ورد لانك ووووورده 


كل عام والغاااليه وروووده بخير 
وعام حافل بطاعة الرحمن

----------


## التوبي

*عامٌ جديد تعيشهُ بسعاده* 
*نبارك لها كما جرت العاده* 
*دعواتنا الله يُسعد حالها* 
*ويرزقها ربي خيرُ شهاده*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل سنة وانت معانا بخير وعافية

----------


## ورد الياسمين

* كل عام وانتِ مصدر النور*

*كل عام وانتِ مصدر فرح*


*كل عام وأنا اجمع كلمات الحب*

*لكي أصنع منها قلادة أهديكِ إياها*


*وبمشاعر خالية من التزييف أقول لكِ*

*كل عام وأمانيكِ وأمالكِ تتحقق*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اليوم زاد عمرك سنة
محتار ويش أهديلك أنا 
تبي عمري
تبي روحي 
إنت بس تدلل و أطلب 
تمنيت أكون أناوياك
عالبحر نضوي الشموع
وننتظرالوقت يمرلجل
أحتفل بميلادك ياقمر
وأباركلك بلي مضى
واللي جايلك من عمر
وأهمسلك كل عام وإنت
بخيرياأحلى البشرتصدق
عاد احترت بالهديةالورد
ولاّ العطر لا إنت قدرك
أكبرمن هالقدرولجل
هذابهديلك كلمةتذكرني
بها طول العمرأحبك
ياأغلى البشر
كل عام وانتـــــــــي بالف الف خير وصحه وسلامه يالغاليه
وان شاءالله السنه احسن من كل سنه عليك يارب
واسفه على التقصير غناتي
اختك/دموووعــــــــــــــه

----------


## مريم المقدسة



----------


## Princess

يؤيؤ  :weird: 
عيد ميلاد بنت الخاله
واني اخر من يعلم
وين هذي تصير اي شرع..؟؟!! :blink: 

كل عام وانتين بخير
والعمر كله يارب
 :clap:  :clap: 






تسلمي كروزه عالمبادره الطيبه..
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ورده محمديه

__


*خوووووووووووووووووووشـ مفاجئهـ* 
*واللهـ زينـ فيـ أحد انتبهـ* 
*فرحتينيـ الله يفرحـ قلبكــ* 
_وفيكـ الخير_ 
_ومردودهـ لكـ انشاء اللهـ_ 
_و_
__


_شكرا لك منـ كلـ قلبيـ على التهنئهـ_ 
_ومباردهـ طيبهـ_ 
__

_وعساكـ على القوهـ_

_وهذيـ المحمديهـ للاحلى كروزهـ عشان لما تشميها تذكريني_ 






__

----------


## أموله

بسمـ اللهـ الرحمــنــ الرحيـــمـــ...


اللهمـــ صلى على محمـــد وآلـــ محمد الطيبيـــن الطآهرينـــ "" 



وبعد : 



خيتــووو وردهـ محمديهـ عقبال المائة سنهـ


يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــآربـــــ  ـــــــــــــــــ




__________________________________________________  __________________










__________________________________________________  ____________________-



[IMG]http://img228.**************/img228/2055/ud4td3.png[/IMG]


















[IMG]http://img207.**************/img207/6158/x050czl3.jpg[/IMG]




[IMG]http://nawara898.***********/شموع5.jpg[/IMG]



تحيآتي _ امل

----------


## ورده محمديه

> كل عام وانتي بالف خير و بصحه و سلامه
> عمر مديد في طاعة الرحمن
> عقبال 100 الف سنه



__ 

_على التهنئهـ_  
_واللهـ يعطيكـ طولت العمر_  
_ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> عـــــــــااام سعيد غاليتنا وروووده  
> 
> 
> وهذه هديتي لكِ حبيبتي باقة ورد لانك ووووورده  
> 
> كل عام والغاااليه وروووده بخير 
> وعام حافل بطاعة الرحمن



_أهلينـ فرووحهـ_  
_وانتينـ بخير وصحهـ وسلامهـ_

_شكرا_ 
_على التهنئهـ_ 
_ولا خلا ولا عدم منكـ_

----------


## Taka

*كل عآم وآنتي بآلف خير* 
*وعقبآل 1000 سنه*
*وهآي كيكتج*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 
*وُلد في مثل هذا اليووم مبدعين ومميزين من النآصرهـ*  
 


 

 


 


 


 

 



  

*وبش كل عآم وانتوون بألف خير ،،* 
*وأقرب لطآعة الرحمن ،،* 
*ويآرب تتحقق اماآنيكم ،،* 
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *عامٌ جديد تعيشهُ بسعاده*
> 
> *نبارك لها كما جرت العاده*
> 
> *دعواتنا الله يُسعد حالها*
> 
> 
> *ويرزقها ربي خيرُ شهاده*







*مشكور على التهنئهـ* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـ* 
**

----------


## ورده محمديه

> كل سنة وانت معانا بخير وعافية



**
*وانتيـ بخير* 
*ومشكورهـ على التهنئهـ* 

*ولاخلا ولا عدمـ منكـ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *كل عام وانتِ مصدر النور* 
> *كل عام وانتِ مصدر فرح* 
> 
> *كل عام وأنا اجمع كلمات الحب* 
> *لكي أصنع منها قلادة أهديكِ إياها* 
> 
> *وبمشاعر خالية من التزييف أقول لكِ* 
> *كل عام وأمانيكِ وأمالكِ تتحقق*



 


**


_وانتـِ بخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــر وصحهـ وسلامهـ_  
***ومشكورهـ على المرور الرائعـ والتهنئهـ الاروعـ* 


*ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اليوم زاد عمرك سنة
> محتار ويش أهديلك أنا 
> تبي عمري
> تبي روحي 
> إنت بس تدلل و أطلب 
> تمنيت أكون أناوياك
> عالبحر نضوي الشموع
> وننتظرالوقت يمرلجل
> أحتفل بميلادك ياقمر
> ...



 




_وانتـِ بخير وصحهـ وسلامهـ_ 

_  وكلكـ خير وماقصرتيـ_ 

_ومشكورهـ على الكيكهـ والهدايا_ 

_   ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> 



***مشكورهـ على التهنئهـ* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> يؤيؤ 
> 
> عيد ميلاد بنت الخاله
> واني اخر من يعلم
> وين هذي تصير اي شرع..؟؟!! 
> كل عام وانتين بخير
> والعمر كله يارب
>  
>  
> ...



 
__

_اهلينـ ومرحبتينـ فيـ بنتـ الخالهـ_ 

_وأنتينـ بخير وصحهـ وسلامهـ_
_والعمر كلهـ لك ولحبايبكـ  انشاء اللهـ_ 

__ 
_وننتظر التهنئهـ الثانيهــ ربيعــ فيـ عيد ميلاديـ بالهجريـ_ 

_ومشكورهـ على التهنئهـ والهدايا_ 

_ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـ_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

كل عام وانتم بالف الف خيــــــــــر
وان شاءالله السنه احسن عليكم يارب
موفقـــــــــــين لكل خير

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 










عيد ميلاد سعيد جارتي الغاااليــة حـــور ...
و
المتحيـــر ..



















كل عام وانتم بخير .. وعقبال العمر كله ان شاء الله
في طــــــاعة الرحمـــن .
تمنياتي لكم بسنة جديدة مملوءة بالسعادة 
والتوفيق والنجااح .

كل الشكر لكرووزة صاحبة المبااادرااات
والمفاجأت الرااائعه.


تحيااتي ’’اموورة

:)

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 



 




عيد ميلاد سعيد وردتنا .. 

 






 


 



كل عام وانت بخير .. وعقبال العمر كله ان شاء الله
في طــــــاعة الرحمـــن .
تمنياتي لك بسنة جديدة مملوءة بالسعادة 
والتوفيق والنجااح . 

تحيااتي ’’اموورة 
:)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل عام وهم بخير

----------


## علي pt

‏ كل عام وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامة
ويارب تكون سنة خير ~

آسف لتقصيري ،، وليدي الفارغة

وعندي سؤال .. حسب ما أذكر في أحد المواضيع ذكرتي ان ميلادك تقريبا بشهر ربيع الأول ؟؟ صح لو لا ~
يمكن هذا عيد ميلاد بالتاريخ الميلادي !!

----------


## علي pt

ههه ...
ماشفت تكملت الردود إلا بعد مانزلت ردي ~
أي ألحين فهمت ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اموووورهـ تسلمي ع كلآمكـ الذووق يالغلا ،،*

*وتسلمي ع توآجدكـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ الف عآفيه ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## عنيده

_كل عام و انتوا بالف خير .._

----------


## همسة ألم

كل عام وأنتوا بخير 
وعقبااااال العمر كله 
تحيااااااتوووووووووووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

> بسمـ اللهـ الرحمــنــ الرحيـــمـــ...
> 
> 
> 
> اللهمـــ صلى على محمـــد وآلـــ محمد الطيبيـــن الطآهرينـــ "" 
> 
> 
> 
> وبعد : 
> ...








_وانتيـ بخير وصحهـ وسلامهـ_ 
_ومشكورهـ على الهدايا والتهنئهـ_ 
_ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *كل عآم وآنتي بآلف خير* 
> 
> *وعقبآل 1000 سنه*
> *وهآي كيكتج*



 
*وانتـ بخير* 

*واللهـ يعطيكـ طولتـ العمر* 
*ومشكور على الكيكهـ* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...



 
_وانتينـ بخير وصحهـ وسلامهـ_  
_واللهـ يعطيكـ طولتـ العمر_  
_ومشكورهـ على الهدايا والورد_ _ولاخلا ولا عدمـ منكـ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ‏ 
> كل عام وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامة
> 
> 
> 
> وانت بخير 
> ويارب تكون سنة خير ~
> خير على الجميع انشاء الله  
> آسف لتقصيري ،، ليش الاسف!! مامنكـ قصور 
> ...




_مشكور على المرور والتهئنهـ_  
_ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـ_

----------


## منحوسة

*كل عام وانتي بصحه وسلامه*
*وعقبال 100سنه*
*تحياااااااااتي.*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ههه ...
> ماشفت تكملت الردود إلا بعد مانزلت ردي ~
> أي ألحين فهمت ...



 
 
**
_اذا الله احيانا بعد ثلاثهـ شهور على خير_ 

_مشكورهـ على المعاودهـ_ 
_ودمتيـ متواصلـ معنا_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *كل عام وانتي بصحه وسلامه*
> 
> *وعقبال 100سنه*
> 
> *تحياااااااااتي.*



 

 
*وانتين بخير وصحه وسلامهـ* 
*والله يعطيكـِ طولت العمر* 
*وبس ليش هالتشاؤؤم حبابهـ !!!*

*ربيـ يسعدكـ ويفرحـ قلبكـ بجاه الصلاة على محمد وال محمد* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدم منكـ*

----------


## عنيده

_السلام عليكم .._
 
_اليوم عيد ميلاد اختنا ياجرح .._
 
_هي صار لها فتره غايبه عن المنتدى .._
 
_بس بعد بنهنيها بعيد ميلادها عشان اذا رجعت تلاقي الفرحه بعيد ميلادها ..._ 
 
_و تستانس .._ 
 
_كل عام و انتي بخير خيتوو و عقبال مئه سنه .._ 
 
_تحياتي ,,_

----------


## أموله

سنهــــ حلوهـــ سنهـــ حــــلووه سنهـــ حلوهـــ يآجميلــــ ..... 


عقبـــــآآآآلـــــ المآئة سنهــــــــــ ......

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

كل القلوب افـ عيـد ميلادك ورود
ياوردة ٍ ماتـــشبـــهــك اي وردة
هذا الفرح ماله بهاللحظـة حدود 
وده يســولف للـزمن عنـك وده 
ياللي القلوب افـ عيـد ميلادك ورود 
ياوردة ٍ بـك ياصل الزين حــده 

 
 

 

وهذي احلى كاتو لأحلى اخت  




 



 


وهدا احلى عصير لأحلى اخت 

وهذي احلى شموع لأحلى شمعهـ 

 

وهدي احلى هديهـ لأحلى اخت

وهذي صورة وردهـ لأحل بنوتهـ 
 


هذا فيديو ياطفلي المحبوب
http://www.shiatube.net/view/2195/--449/
على الرغم انتي اكبر مني بس هذا اهداء مني لكـ  
تحياتي وودي ووردي  
عاشقة المستحييل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

كل عام وانتي بخير وعقبال 1000000[IMG]http://img136.**************/img136/2356/w6w20050423101829944b10119in.gif[/IMG]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل سنة وانت معانا بخير

----------


## مريم المقدسة

كل عام واهى بالف خير

----------


## ام الحلوين

كل عام وانت بخير 

وكل سنه وانت طيبه 

وعقبال مليون سنه

----------


## ام الحلوين

*كل عام وانت بخير 

وكل سنه وانت طيبه 

وعقبال مليون سنه*

**

----------


## عذاب المشاعر



----------


## عذاب المشاعر



----------


## عذاب المشاعر



----------


## المتحير

الله يبارك فيك بس انا اليوم الى انولدت فيه ما دري يمكن متاخر لو متقدم من 16 سنه


ومبروك هوبي

وخفت يكون متقدم ولا متاخر التاريخ

----------


## ورده محمديه

> كل القلوب افـ عيـد ميلادك ورود
> ياوردة ٍ ماتـــشبـــهــك اي وردة
> هذا الفرح ماله بهاللحظـة حدود 
> وده يســولف للـزمن عنـك وده 
> ياللي القلوب افـ عيـد ميلادك ورود 
> ياوردة ٍ بـك ياصل الزين حــده 
>  
>  
>  
> ...



 

*هلا وغلا بوخيتي وحيدتي* 

*مشكورهـ حبابهـ على كل شي* 

*وربيـ يعطيكـ طولت العمر وانشاء الله نفرحـ فيكـ عروسهـ* 


_لا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *كل عام وانت بخير* 
> 
> *وكل سنه وانت طيبه*  
> *وعقبال مليون سنه* 
> 
> **



 

_وانتـِ بخير وصحهـ وسلامهـ_ 
_على المرور والتهنئهـ_ 

_وربيـ يعطيكـ طولت العمر_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> 



 

*مشكورهـ على التهنئهـ* 
*وربيـ يعطيكـ طولت العمر*  

*لا خلا ولا عدم منكـ*

----------


## جنون الذكريات



----------


## ورده محمديه

> 





*وانتيـِ بخير وصحهـ وسلامهـ* 


*ولا خلا ولا عدم منكـِ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 
*صبـــــآح ومسآء الورد ،،* 
*مُبدعتنآ الغـآليهـ والمميزهـ سويت وُلدتـ في مثل هذا اليووم ،،*
** 



 


*يــاعيــد قلبي .. صاحبي عيد ميلادكـ ..* 
*العمـــر كلهـ لــكـ .. فرحهـ وشرحهـ ..* 
*عساني حي .. وأحضر كـــل أعيادكـ ..* 
*واهديكـ وردات الـــغلا فوق صرحهـ ..* 
*ازداد عمــــركـ .. صح !.. لكنهـ ازدادكـ ..* 
*سعيد.. في خافقي لكـ يـ الـغلا ألف صفحــهـ ..*  

** 
*ودعت بك عام مضى..* 
*واقبلت بك عام جديد..* 
*ياللي حياتي لك رضى..* 
*يالله عسى عامك سعيد..*  

** 


** 

** 

*


































* *
* 
 



*كل عآم وانتي بألف خير يالغلا ،،* 
*وانتي اقرب بطآعة الرحمن ،،* 
*وربي يسعدك وإن شآء الله تكوون سنهـ سعيدهـ عليكـ ،،* 
*تحيآتوو* 
*كروزهـ*

----------


## Sweet Magic

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

 

 



تحيات للجميع :)  
sweetmagic 

اشكر بنت اخوي اللي جهزت لي  العيد ميلاد

----------


## مريم المقدسة



----------


## مريم المقدسة



----------


## Sweet Magic

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*
> *وعليكم السلام* 
> 
> *صبـــــآح ومسآء الورد ،،*
> *صباح  احلى من الورد يا الغلا*  
> *مُبدعتنآ الغـآليهـ والمميزهـ سويت وُلدتـ في مثل هذا اليووم ،،*
> ** 
> 
> 
> ...



 
تسلمي  غاليتي  

كروزهـ  مفاجئة  اكثر من رائع  

اسعدني  كثيراً 

وهذه  بداية المفجائت الجميله  لهذا العام  

عاجزه كلاماتي ان تعبر  من فيض  السعاده  

موفقه    الى كل خير  يا قمر 

الله لا يحرمني منك يا رب  

دمتي بحفظ الرحمان

----------


## Sweet Magic

مريم المقدسة  

شكراً  عزيزتي  

فانتي اول الواصلين  الى تهنائتي  

دمتي بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الغلا* 
*ســـــــويت مـــاجيــــــكـ*
*كل عام وانتي بالف الف خير*
*عساااهـ عيد سعيد* 
*وعسى ايامج فرح وسعاادهـ*
*اقبلي مني التهاني البسيطه..*





*احلى الورد لإحن القلوب سويت*


*وهذي الهدايا اتمنى تعجبج..*




*ســـــــــــــويت مــاجيــكـ*
*واتمنى لج كل خير في حياتج*
*ويتحقق مناج واللي في بالج*
*وهنا حابه اشكرج على كل اللي سويتيه لاجلي*
*وربي مايحرمني من طيب قلبج*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير*
*وعقباال مليوون سنه*
*وعقبال مانفرح بزواجج*
*ورد لشكري وامتناني*


*ودي وحبي*
*شــــــــذى*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ألف ألف مبروك ..

كل عام وانتي بألف خير ..

وعيدك مبارك ..

وجعل ايامك كلها اعياد يارب ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اليوم زاد عمرك سنة
محتار ويش أهديلك أنا 
تبي عمري
تبي روحي 
إنت بس تدلل و أطلب ....

كل عام وانتي بالف خير وصحه وسلامه
وان شاءالله السنه احسن عليك يارب
موفقـــــــــــه لكل خيــــــــــر

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *الغلا* 
> 
> *ســـــــويت مـــاجيــــــكـ*
> *كل عام وانتي بالف الف خير*
> *عساااهـ عيد سعيد* 
> *وعسى ايامج فرح وسعاادهـ*
> *اقبلي مني التهاني البسيطه..* 
> تسلمي يا قلبي 
> والله جعلتي الى ليلة ميلادي 
> ...



 
فيض ودي وسلامي

----------


## سر النجاة

كل عام وانت بخير اختي 
وعقبال مية سنة

----------


## Sweet Magic

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> 
> وعليكم  السلام 
> 
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك ..
> 
> الله يبارك فيك 
> ...



دمت بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

سر النجاة 


تسلمي اختي  

على التهنئه  الرائعه  

دمتي بود

----------


## همس الصمت

كل عام وانتِ بالف خير وصحة وسلامة
والله يجعل هالسنة عليكِ سنة خير وبركة
والله يحقق كل أمانيك يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد
وتنالي كل إلي تتمنيه 
ويسعدك دنيا وآخرة يارب ...
وهديتك دقايق وهي عندك ....
موفقة دااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااائماً ..
عيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد ميلاد سعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل عام وانت معانا بخير وعافية 
وكل سنة وانت طيبة حبابه

----------


## فرح

*ســـــــــوووويت* حبيبتي 
الف الف مبرووووك 
وكل عــــــــــاااام وانتِ بخييييييير 
والعمر كله بطاعة الرحمن 
وهذه باقة من الزهور لك حبيبتي 

وهذه هديتي 

وكل عاااام وانتِ بخيييييروسعاااده

----------


## حكايا الشموع

كل عام وأنتي بخير ودوام التميز  
 و عيد ميلاد سعيد
وإن شاء الله كل أيامك أعياد وأفراح  
 وصحه وعافيه وتوفيق 
وعقبال الـ 100 سنه 
 وينعاد عليك كل سنه بسعاده

----------


## حكايا الشموع

كل عام وأنتي بخير ودوام التميز  
 و عيد ميلاد سعيد
وإن شاء الله كل أيامك أعياد وأفراح  
 وصحه وعافيه وتوفيق 
وعقبال الـ 100 سنه 
 وينعاد عليك كل سنه بسعاده

----------


## ام الشيخ



----------


## ام الشيخ



----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*كل عاام وإنت حياتي يا حياتي
أبحتفل بميلادك حتى لو طالت بيننا المسافاتي
أنا من لي غيرك يستاهل كل تضحياتي
روحي وعمري وقلبي فدوه لك يا غلاتي
بقربك حلت ساعاتي وبحبك حققت أمنياتي
الله يخليك لي يا غناتي*
**


* 


*

----------


## Sweet Magic

دمعه طفلة 


تسلمي عزيزتي  


وجعل الله ايامك سعاده 

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

هموسة  
تسلمي غاليتي  
وجعل الله ايامك سعاده  
الله لا يحرمني منك  يا رب 
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

عفاف  

تسلمي غناتي  

وجعل الله ايامك  سعاده  وخير 

الله لا يحرمني منك  

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

فروحه  

تسلمي يا قلبي  

وجعل الله ايامك سرور  

موفقه  الى كل خير  

الله لا يحرمني منك يا رب 

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

حكايا الشموع  


اشكرك  عزيزتي  

ما انحرم منك يا رب 

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

ام الشيخ  


تسلمي عزيزتي  

موفقه الى كل خير 

دمتي بسعاده

----------


## Sweet Magic

عذاب المشاعر 


اشكرك غاليتي  


ما انحرم منك 

دمتي بسعاده

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سويتي 




كل عام وانتي بألف خير 


وينعاد عليكِ بالصحة والسلامة 

وعقبال ال100 سنة و8 شهور و17 يوم

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم عيد ميلاد الامووووره ( بحر الشوق )


عيد ميلاد سعيد وعقبال مليوووووووووووووون سنة 


هذي هديتي تفضلي 


7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
لا تستعجلي
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7

هذي كيكتك



واذا ما عجبتك الكيكة هذي



وهذي البالونات
[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:yDoPuIVnPLd_UM:http://img525.**************/img525/9742/wwwsttaklaorgbirthdaycacq6.jpg[/IMG]



وهذي هداياتي


خديهاااا مني 


وكمان هذي



وعيد ميلاد سعيد

[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:fBb-Br59fwpCZM:http://img172.**************/img172/3925/7eid2nm6.gif[/IMG]

ان شاء اللهعجبوك هذاياتي  :embarrest:  :rolleyes: 

وكمان اتوا عطوهاا هدية  :wink: 


تحياتي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر



----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل سنة والحلوين بصحة وسلامه

----------


## أُخرىْ

Happy Birthday
وعقبال 100 سنه,,تقضينها في طاعة الرحمن
وكل عام وانتي بخير,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

Happy Birthday
وعقبال 100 سنه,,تقضينها في طاعة الرحمن
وكل عام وانتي بخير,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

Happy Birthday
وعقبال 100 سنه,,تقضينها في طاعة الرحمن
وكل عام وانتي بخير,,
,,,

----------


## ام الشيخ



----------


## ام الحلوين

*كل سنه وانت بالف صحه وخير وسلامه يارب* 
*وعقبال مليون سنه*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

_عزيزتي : سوووييييت
عيد ميلاد سعيد_  
* 

*___كل عام وانتي إلى طاعة الرحمن أقرب_ _ولكِ قوافل من الورد الج ــوري
__تحيتي لك ..._*
*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

و الله فرحت من قلبي الى ( بحر الشوق )

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته

اليوم عيد ميلاد ( وحداني ) عضو جديد 

يستحق عيد ميلاد





هذي كيكتك







وهذي البالونات



وهذي هداياتي
خديهاااا مني 


وكمان هذي



وعيد ميلاد سعيد

ان شاء اللهعجبوك هذاياتي  :embarrest:  :rolleyes: 

وانتوا بعد يجبو له هدايااا

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

كل عام وأنت بخير
وقبال 100سنه انشالله :clap:  :clap:

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

كل عام وانتٍ بخير
عقبال 100سنه :clap:  :clap:

----------


## جنون الذكريات

> كل عام وأنت بخير
> 
> 
> وقبال 100سنه انشالله



شكراً على المشاركة

----------


## جنون الذكريات

شكراً على المشاركة و الترحيب الى غاليناا (بحر الشوق)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## جنون الذكريات

> كل سنة وانت طيب



 
مشكووورة على المشاركة و ترحيبك لوحداني

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


اليوم عيد ميلاد ( أبو رنيم )


اقدم له هديتي





و الباقي عليكم  :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل سنة وانت معانا بخير وعافية يابو رنيم

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بجد فرحت لك يا أبو رنيم 

مشكووورة عفاف الهدى على المشاركة العطرة

----------


## Taka

*كل عام وانته بألف خير*
*وعقبال 100 سنه*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل



----------


## Sweet Magic

نوارة 

ام الحلوين 

وردة الياسمين  

تسلمو حبيباتي  

والله  يجعل ايامكم سعاده  

ما انحرم منكم 

دمتم بود

----------


## جنون الذكريات

عيد ميلاد سعيد 

و عقبال مليار سنه

----------

